# Er lädt keine Char. Daten



## MichaelMyers (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir mal jmd sagen, wieso meine Char.Daten nicht auf meine Buffed seite kommen? Lt. Video soll ja nach beenden des Spiels so ne nachricht kommen... des tuts aber nicht! und auch so... ich verstehe nicht ganz was i machen soll... habe BLASC seit heute... i versteh des net... bitte erlärt mir wie i des machen muss

Danke


----------



## -SaVer- (14. Juni 2007)

Ich habe das selbe Problem..

Aber bei mir wird Angezeigt das Es Hochgelden wurde und das is jetzt da sein sollte aber das ist es nicht 


Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Lichtrose (15. Juni 2007)

-SaVer- schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem..
> 
> Aber bei mir wird Angezeigt das Es Hochgelden wurde und das is jetzt da sein sollte aber das ist es nicht
> Bitte um Hilfe




Das sind wir schon 3 - einer der keine Ahnung hat und zwei die das Hochladen und nicht mehr aktualisiert werden Problem haben.

Nur schön das es noch keinen Interessiert hat, der Post rutscht ja auch schon dem Ende entgegen -.-


----------



## Khalli (22. Juni 2007)

4... bei mir fängt der grade an die charakterdaten hoch zu laden bricht dann aber ab.. echt zum kotzen!!!


----------



## Tidoc (22. Juni 2007)

Lichtrose schrieb:


> Das sind wir schon 3 - einer der keine Ahnung hat und zwei die das Hochladen und nicht mehr aktualisiert werden Problem haben.
> 
> Nur schön das es noch keinen Interessiert hat, der Post rutscht ja auch schon dem Ende entgegen -.-


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11580


----------

